# NW 45/47 and up... faves??



## Lovey99 (May 8, 2009)

I got this from Uabiola.... great post!

I thought I would do a similar post for darker complexions.... 
NW 45/47 and up!


       What items have worked best for you? 
What are your fave foundations? Fave concealers? Fave lipglossses? 
Fave blushes? Fave lipsticks? Fave eyeshadows?
Please list brand name, shade, and # of product.

I am NW45/47.  I have VERY oily, sensitive skin.  

*Concealer:*
MUFE Lift Concealer #5
MAC Studio Finish NW45

*Foundations:*
MUFE Mat+ Velvet #85
MUFE HD Foundation #180
Prescriptives Virtual Matte Pressed - Level 6
MSF Natural Deep Dark

*Eyeshadows:*
Mac Beautiful Iris
Shu Umera ME Yellow 300
Shu Umera Me Blue 600
MUFE #92
MUFE #9
Mac Humid
Nars Caravaggio Eyeshadow Duo
Mac Violet pigment
Mac Poste Haste
Nars Strada
Nars Mediteranee
Nars Thunderball
Mac Pandamonium Quad
Mac Spiced Chocolate Quad
Mac Swiss Chocolate
Mac A little Folie
Mac Cranberry
MUFE #75
MUFE #303
MUFE #26
Mac Mutiny Pigment
Nars Galapagos
Mac Silverthorn

*Blush:*
Mac MSF Petticoat
Mac Emanuel Ungaro CCB Crushed Bougainvillea
Mac CCB Virgin Isle
Mac Merrily Mineralized
Mac Dollymix
Nars Crazed
Nars Albatross
Nars Taj Mahal
Nars Exhibit A
Mac Raizin
Mac Hipness

*Lipgloss:*
Mac Opal 
Mac Venetian 
Mac Flashmode
Mac Star Nova
Nars Turkish Delight
Mac Baby Sparks 
Mac Fashion Scoop 
Mac Atmospheric 
Mac Love Nectar
Pinkarat
Mac Morning Glory
Tarte Boogey and Bacall
Kissable Couture Johnny

*Lipstick:*
Nars Scarlet Empress 
Mac Verushka
Mac Violetta
Mac Lavender Whip
Fashion Fair Rebel
Nars Funny Face
Mac Girl About Town


----------



## Boasorte (May 9, 2009)

I'm an NW45 and I use whatever looks good on me, I don't know the product's name off bat, but I try things out, and mix n match if I have to...
it's like perfume, smells good on/to one person, but not to the next


----------



## TISH1124 (May 9, 2009)

I have too many favs to even begin to do a list.....Oh but then again..I'm NC45/NW43 anyway....


----------



## elongreach (May 9, 2009)

I couldn't possible list everything.  I'm NC45 and I tend to think I can work anything to my advantage.  Meaning I don't have a color that I have to stay away from when it comes to eyeshadows or blush.  On the other hand, lipgloss is a cruel game to me.  It's not the lipstick because if there is a slight problem with the tint of the color, i can change it with the lipgloss.  So my lips are a major problem me (Hence, my title of Queen of Pink Nudes).


----------



## Lovey99 (May 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I have too many favs to even begin to do a list.....Oh but then again..I'm NC45/NW43 anyway...._

 
Tish, you are always welcome!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 9, 2009)

Thanks girl!!! I can say my right now most favorite l/s is Utter pervette ...I cannot get enough of that color..Thank goodness I have a bu


----------



## K_ashanti (May 14, 2009)

i got sooo many favorites!!!!! a few of them are 

blushes:
MAC format
MAC Raizin
MAC Loverush
MAC Plum Foolerly

i got toooo many eyeshadows to name, i don't really do lipstick but i did pick up MAC Touch l/s the out day and it is my new fav, gosh somebody on her told me about it i gotta go back in look, my favorite foundations are studio fix fluid and studio sculpt both in NW 45

ETA: it was HerShe that mentioned Touch l/s in in the lips and blush combos thread, thanks girl!!!!


----------



## ColorfulRibby (May 26, 2009)

I'm an NW 47 in MAC. I have this unfortunate predicament of coming off on whoever I hug/touch cheeks with because--1) I'm oily and 2) I sweat when I'm hot.  I wanna go try MUFE HD Liquid Foundation. On the site (both their website and on Sephora), and I seem to match close to #180..They claim to offer a flawless coverage like those on celebs..What I'm wondering is who's tried this- whatever shade you are) but specifically skintones like the one I am? How is it working for you? What are your pros and cons? I'd really appreciate responses.....Thanks! Ciao, bellas!


----------



## Lovey99 (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ColorfulRibby* 

 
_I'm an NW 47 in MAC. I have this unfortunate predicament of coming off on whoever I hug/touch cheeks with because--1) I'm oily and 2) I sweat when I'm hot.  I wanna go try MUFE HD Liquid Foundation. On the site (both their website and on Sephora), and I seem to match close to #180..They claim to offer a flawless coverage like those on celebs..What I'm wondering is who's tried this- whatever shade you are) but specifically skintones like the one I am? How is it working for you? What are your pros and cons? I'd really appreciate responses.....Thanks! Ciao, bellas!_

 

I am EXTREMELY oily.  I like both the MUFE HD and Mat + Velvet.  Mac foundations do not work for me.... the only one that never broke me out was Studio Stick.  

I think 180 would be the right color for you.  I am NW 45-47 and I use 180.  I have yet to find a foundation that does not transfer.  The HD has great coverage.  I still have to use blot powder during the day.  

Pros:  Great coverage, feels very lightweight on your skin, great for my sensitive skin

Cons: None that I can think of.


----------



## ClaireAvril (May 26, 2009)

i am nw45.. a couple of my favs are.. 
MSF Natural Deep Dark
Spiked Brow Pencil
Soba Eyeshadow
Vanilla Pigment
Saplicious Lip Gelee


----------



## Lovey99 (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_i am nw45.. a couple of my favs are.. 
MSF Natural Deep Dark
Spiked Brow Pencil
Soba Eyeshadow
Vanilla Pigment
Saplicious Lip Gelee_

 

how do you use soba?  i have one lip gelee and its too runny.  is sapilicious runny?


----------



## Bahatiseey2 (May 27, 2009)

I use Soba as a highlight sometimes.  It has a little shimmer.  So if I want a matte highlight I use Malt. 

HTH


----------



## ColorfulRibby (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lovey99* 

 
_I am EXTREMELY oily. I like both the MUFE HD and Mat + Velvet. Mac foundations do not work for me.... the only one that never broke me out was Studio Stick. 

I think 180 would be the right color for you. I am NW 45-47 and I use 180. I have yet to find a foundation that does not transfer. The HD has great coverage. I still have to use blot powder during the day. 

Pros: Great coverage, feels very lightweight on your skin, great for my sensitive skin

Cons: None that I can think of._

 

Thanks for your  generous response! I'll  take what you  said into consideration!! Be blessed, CR


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jun 19, 2009)

Loves brunette msf! Fresh brew l/s.... Sable, patina,ricepaper and embark e/s, just to name a few...


----------



## saj20052006 (Jun 21, 2009)

I am NW45 Studio Fix/NC50 Satin Finish. I have combo skin. 

Concealer:
MAC Select Cover Up

Foundations:
MSF Natural Dark

Eyeshadows:
MAC Goldmine
MAC Old Gold
MAC Blanc Type
MAC Amberlights
L'Oreal HIP Llamboyant
Mac Humid
MAC Violet
MAC Rose Gold
MAC Rebel Rock Blue
MAC Entremauve

Blush:
Raizin
Love Joy

Lipgloss:
Mac Opal 
Mac Venetian 
MAC Instant Gold
MAC Sinnamon
MAC Viva Glam V

Lipstick:
MAC Honeyflower
MAC Ladybug
MAC Fluid


----------



## HerShe (Jul 1, 2009)

NW45 here my faves are

MAC Blushes
Format
Raizin
Ambering Rose
X Rocks
Intenso
Love Joy

MAC Lipsticks
Lustering
Touch
Jubilee
Sweetie
Freshbrew
Sunsational

MAC Eyeshadows
Bright Future
Coppering
Plum Dressing
Plumage
Humid ( My Fav)
Hepcat
Night Divine
Expensive Pink

MAC Lipgloss
Big Baby
Love Nectar ( My Fav)
Star Nova
Instant Gold


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 2, 2009)

*Foundations:
*Revlon ColorStay Foundation in Cappuccino
L'Oreal True Match Foundation in C8
*Eyeshadows:*
MAC Silverthorn
MAC All That Glitters
MAC Da Bling
MAC Texture
MAC Evening Aura
MAC Satin Taupe
MAC Tepmting
MAC Bold & Brazen
MAC Go
MAC Femme Fi
MAC Stars N Rockets
MAC Rose Is A Rose Quad
MAC Soft Force
MAC Bright Future
MAC Creme de Violet
MAC Vibrant Grape
MAC Vanilla
MAC Pink Venus
MAC Wisteria Trio
MAC Royal Tour Trio
MAC Heatherette Trio #2
MAC Shadowy Lady Quad
MAC Tempting Quad
MAC Shadowy Lady
MAC Too Dolly Palette
MAC Lucky Tom Palette
MAC Stowaways Quad
MAC Fafi Eyes #1


*Blush:*
MAC Dollymix
MAC Brunette MSF
MAC Petticoat MSF
MAC Refined MSF
MAC Perfect Topping MSF
MAC So Ceylon MSF
MAC Gold Deposit MSF
MAC Stark Naked 
MAC Eversun
MAC Tippy
MAC On A Mission
MAC Fun & Games

*Lipgloss:*
MAC Bonus Beat 
MAC Sock Hop
MAC Virgin Kiss
MAC Gold Rebel
MAC Mimmy
MAC She Loves Candy
MAC Nice to be Nice
MAC Nice Kitty
MAC Fast Friends
MAC Love Nectar
MAC Extra Amps
MAC Miss Dynamite
MAC Date Night
MAC Goldyrocks
MAC Smile
MAC Viva Glam V

*Lipstick:*
MAC Patisserie
MAC Creme Cerise
MAC Lollipop Loving
MAC Viva Glam V
MAC Sweet Thing
MAC Quiet, Please
MAC Cute Ster
MAC Strayin
MAC Brave New Bronze


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jul 2, 2009)

I love all of the MUFE foundations but especially mat velvet (heart) 'cause it is great for my oily skin. I am also a big fan of the cover fx foundations... they say full coverage, they are full coverage (no building needed.. no joke) + they have a great shade range. Not a big fan of MAC foundations, they just don't mix with my skin or my undertones.

Oooh and I love all the golden toned MSF's, warmed, gold spill, global goddess ect...


----------

